# What people do for work and play



## LT72884 (Sep 19, 2007)

just like what the subjects states. what do you guys and gals do for a living and what you do for fun.


----------



## elaine l (Sep 19, 2007)

By weekday I am a teacher but for summers and weekends I travel around in my Airstream with friends.  Oh yeah and like to cook!


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 19, 2007)

thats cool. what do you teach. i was a teacher for 9 months for 6 year old kids. then i went into the computer technology area. im a network engineer right now and im working on my linux engineering stuff. my fun stuff is biking, cooking, dating, kids, school. family


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 19, 2007)

I was a financial professional for many years.  Now I'm retired and care for my grandson during the week.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 19, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> I was a financial professional for many years.  Now I'm retired and care for my grandson during the week.


cool. thats what i need is a professional financier to help me  with budgets and loans and how to understand them


----------



## sattie (Sep 19, 2007)

Application Coordinator for a cell phone company.. whooo hoo!  But at least I can work from home.  For play, I love foosball, outdoor activities, eating out, and a game called TextTwist.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 19, 2007)

hmm cool. im trying to get a friend of mine who works for a cell phone company to get me some of there numbers that allow me to do cool things such as free service and what not.


----------



## ironchef (Sep 19, 2007)

I cook stuff. And also surf, play poker, drink a lot of beer and wine, and other things when I'm not feeling lazy.


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 19, 2007)

In my day job, I'm the Web site manager for a medical school. Outside of work, I enjoy gardening (especially veggies and herbs), cooking, biking, kayaking, and photography. I also go out to dinner to a different restaurant each week with friends, and tonight, I'm starting a class at a local arts center on using photography and a fresh eye to create art.

Cool thread idea, LT


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 19, 2007)

GotGarlic said:


> In my day job, I'm the Web site manager for a medical school. Outside of work, I enjoy gardening (especially veggies and herbs), cooking, biking, kayaking, and photography. I also go out to dinner to a different restaurant each week with friends, and tonight, I'm starting a class at a local arts center on using photography and a fresh eye to create art.
> 
> Cool thread idea, LT



SWEET, a webbie. i took 3 semesters of web desighn in high school so i could get my CIW. but i love networking and linux more. Photoshop is the best ever. well IMHO. thanx for the compliment


----------



## Loprraine (Sep 19, 2007)

Daytime I manage a student loan portfolio for a bank.  Night time and weekends, I cook.


----------



## elaine l (Sep 19, 2007)

LT,  I teach 6/7 grade special education.  And whoever said they like TextTwist I do too!


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 19, 2007)

I run a family business.

My hobbies are: Motocross, woodworking, cooking, fixing up my home.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 19, 2007)

elaine l said:


> LT,  I teach 6/7 grade special education.  And whoever said they like TextTwist I do too!


NICE, my sister does the same thing. i admire people who can do what you do with those kids.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 19, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> I run a family business.
> 
> My hobbies are: Motocross, woodworking, cooking, fixing up my home.


ALL RIGHT FOR  motocross. my ex bro in law rides for vans with BMX


----------



## keltin (Sep 19, 2007)

I’m an Electrical Engineer working for a Telecommunications company (we design and manufacture telecom equipment). On the side, I also write Game Strategy Guides for a European publishing house. 

This guide is mine.

For fun, I like gaming, working with PCs and electronics, weight training, bike riding, cooking, and piddling in the yard.


----------



## jeninga75 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm a full-time student.  Not working at the moment.  For fun I hang out with friends watching movies, live in my online world of Final Fantasy XI, go for long drives when the weather is nice, and cook.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 19, 2007)

keltin said:


> I’m an Electrical Engineer working for a Telecommunications company (we design and manufacture telecom equipment). On the side, I also write Game Strategy Guides for a European publishing house.
> 
> This guide is mine.
> 
> For fun, I like gaming, working with PCs and electronics, weight training, bike riding, cooking, and piddling in the yard.



WOW nice, im building a satelite dish to war drive with, but its harder than i thought it would be. i have the graph and all that good stuff. just dont know how to build it yet.. my friends is an EE and builds wireless stuff for linksys. so do you work on anything like packet switched networks or POTS


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 19, 2007)

jeninga75 said:


> I'm a full-time student.  Not working at the moment.  For fun I hang out with friends watching movies, live in my online world of Final Fantasy XI, go for long drives when the weather is nice, and cook.


 full time student huh, what are you majoring in. im a part time student and a full time worker. or something like that.


----------



## keltin (Sep 19, 2007)

LT72884 said:


> WOW nice, im building a satelite dish to war drive with, but its harder than i thought it would be. i have the graph and all that good stuff. just dont know how to build it yet.. my friends is an EE and builds wireless stuff for linksys. so do you work on anything like packet switched networks or POTS


 
POTS (*P*lain *O*ld *T*elephone *S*ervice....seriously, that’s what it stands for!) is old school these days, but we do still sell POTS units. We do lots of packet switched devices. My group's main focus lately is the back-hauling and grooming wireless networks. 

Cell towers receive and transmit the RF signal and need to get and receive data back to/from the network for routing. We back-haul all of that data with T1 (copper), T3, optical links, and giga-bit Ethernet links.  When I hired in, we were doing a lot of DDS stuff, but have since moved on to T1/T3 multiplexers, cross connect devices, etc, that can serve the wireless divisions.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 19, 2007)

keltin said:


> POTS (*P*lain *O*ld *T*elephone *S*ervice....seriously, that’s what it stands for!) is old school these days, but we do still sell POTS units. We do lots of packet switched devices. My group's main focus lately is the back-hauling and grooming wireless networks.
> 
> Cell towers receive and transmit the RF signal and need to get and receive data back to/from the network for routing. We back-haul all of that data with T1 (copper), T3, optical links, and giga-bit Ethernet links.  When I hired in, we were doing a lot of DDS stuff, but have since moved on to T1/T3 multiplexers, cross connect devices, etc, that can serve the wireless divisions.



OMG thats so cool. i just got done with my CCNA stuff. i have never done computer networking prior to this so im all new to it. do you know what routing protocol they use for the towers. yeah i studied POTS. its all circut switched and packet switched stuff now, or at lest i think it is.


----------



## love2"Q" (Sep 19, 2007)

high end remodeling ... when i am not working ..
i am cooking , playing with the kids , drinking beer , and the never ending 
job of working on my own house ..


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 19, 2007)

I work at a Grill Store that specializes in Custom Outdoor Kitchens.
For fun, I ride, train and show horses. In Dressage, Hunters/Jumpers, and Eventing.
I also love to cook on my Big Green Egg. Anything and everything.
I, like IronChef, enjoy kicking back with a cold beer or a good glass of wine. (or 10 lol)


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 19, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> I work at a Grill Store that specializes in Custom Outdoor Kitchens.
> For fun, I ride, train and show horses. In Dressage, Hunters/Jumpers, and Eventing.
> I also love to cook on my Big Green Egg. Anything and everything.
> I, like IronChef, enjoy kicking back with a cold beer or a good glass of wine. (or 10 lol)



my mom loves you already. she used to do the same thing. i tired dressage once and its fun. HARD but fun. Jumping was ok, tell you fall off and wake up somewhere else


----------



## strawberry (Sep 19, 2007)

I work in the office of a plumbing company part time.  I am also a massage therapist for the rest of the time.

For play I love to garden - actually exploring any and all forms of plants.  I also dabble in home decor (my own) and bake.


----------



## keltin (Sep 19, 2007)

LT72884 said:


> OMG thats so cool. i just got done with my CCNA stuff. i have never done computer networking prior to this so im all new to it. do you know what routing protocol they use for the towers. yeah i studied POTS. its all circut switched and packet switched stuff now, or at lest i think it is.


 
The routing protocol is going to depend on the backhaul device. Those towers have dishes, usually three, that receive and transmit the RF. It is then converted by the dish base unit to a digital bit stream and from there is fed to a back-haul device. The back-haul device will determine the protocol. 

Most of the time, it’s proprietary. When it is over an Ethernet link, it is loosely based on established TCIP with added proprietary security (often based on SSH), packetizing techniques, etc. The stuff my group does is for backhauling the digital data stream, so I don’t know much about the particulars of the actual RF dishes and what they are doing.....I just know we have to interface with them!


----------



## Katie H (Sep 19, 2007)

For many years, and currently, I run and own an interior decorating business of which I've been "the" decorator.  I specialize in window treatment and design.  Also am a syndicated "Martha Stewart-type" newspaper columnist, which is the most fun of all.

For fun...that's a difficult question.  I think that would have to be cooking/baking/menu planning.  Love it all.  Also, I'm a pretty accomplished knitter and crocheter.  Our daughter has been bitten by the knitting bug and it's wonderful having conversations with her.  But I digress.

I also love to read.  Books, books, books.  When Buck and I go to the great beyond, our children will be plagued with what to do with all the books and attendant reading material in our house.  That'll be their problem.  Payback for some of their teenaged shenanigans.

I have so many interests, both as a career, and as enjoyment, it's difficult for me to express.  I think the reason is that I have an almost insatiable sense of curiosity that "everything" is either interesting or fun.


----------



## phinz (Sep 19, 2007)

I'm the background investigations specialist for a very large film exhibition company. 

For my hobbies, I read, do mosaics, draw (more like doodle), make vinyl graphics, work on Miatas and I'm also an avid Star Wars collector and costumer. Here's a picture of me in my latest costume, unveiled at Dragon*Con this year.


----------



## healthyfoodie (Sep 19, 2007)

great thread lt 

by day I'm an environmental engineer, specializing in water treatment. after my day job, I coach highschool girls' volleyball. I also practice for and play volleyball tournaments on a competitive women's team. In my spare time I enjoy cooking, eating, wine tasting and collecting, blogging about food, pilates, going to yankees games, gardening, and more...


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm retired. Love to cook and entertain, long walks, crosswords, reading, travel, movies. I could go on and on.


----------



## flukx (Sep 20, 2007)

I work at a think tank in Berlin specializing in public policy. Work primarily on the topic of energy security, but also consult the United Nations on partnerships between the UN and the private sector.   

For fun I like to cook and do outdoorsy things like long-distance hikes, camping, climbing, biking (and outdoor cooking ). This summer I did a 9 day hike from Southern Germany over the Alps into Northern Italy and loved every minute of it. Looking to go to the US this Summer and do a similar hike through the Rockies. Any suggestions?

To join the more technical conversation going on in this thread, I also like to tinker with linux, though by no means very deeply. I used to run Slackware about 10 years ago while in High School and now got back into it (xubuntu) because my laptop is 7 years old and sick of Windows slowing everything down.


----------



## redkitty (Sep 20, 2007)

I work part-time in HR Recruitment.  I owned my own recruitment agency back in Silicon Valley for ten years and sold it before moving to the UK.

 For fun...I love to travel, creating new vegetarian recipes, yoga, working out, dancing, exploring Bristol and daydreaming.


----------



## len_p (Sep 20, 2007)

So if you are talking linux here it is. I work as a software architect and consultant for web and unix related projects. I like to cook, manage my own website which I update with recipes and stories for fun and cycle as much as possible. BTW this week is the mobility week.


----------



## Jeekinz (Sep 20, 2007)

phinz said:


> I'm the background investigations specialist for a very large film exhibition company.
> 
> For my hobbies, I read, do mosaics, draw (more like doodle), make vinyl graphics, work on Miatas and I'm also an avid Star Wars collector and costumer. Here's a picture of me in my latest costume, unveiled at Dragon*Con this year.


 
You drive around in your Miata dressed like that?


----------



## GotGarlic (Sep 20, 2007)

keltin said:


> POTS (*P*lain *O*ld *T*elephone *S*ervice....seriously, that’s what it stands for!) is old school these days, but we do still sell POTS units. We do lots of packet switched devices. My group's main focus lately is the back-hauling and grooming wireless networks.
> 
> Cell towers receive and transmit the RF signal and need to get and receive data back to/from the network for routing. We back-haul all of that data with T1 (copper), T3, optical links, and giga-bit Ethernet links.  When I hired in, we were doing a lot of DDS stuff, but have since moved on to T1/T3 multiplexers, cross connect devices, etc, that can serve the wireless divisions.



It's been a long time since my Novell networking training, but I think I understood most of that


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 20, 2007)

healthyfoodie said:


> great thread lt
> 
> by day I'm an environmental engineer, specializing in water treatment. after my day job, I coach highschool girls' volleyball. I also practice for and play volleyball tournaments on a competitive women's team. In my spare time I enjoy cooking, eating, wine tasting and collecting, blogging about food, pilates, going to yankees games, gardening, and more...



yankees games, nice. my grandpa played in 3 world series back in 49-52. he was there pitcher. i have a baseball bat with joe D's signature on it. i have two of them actually. i have no idea what to do with them.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 20, 2007)

flukx said:


> I work at a think tank in Berlin specializing in public policy. Work primarily on the topic of energy security, but also consult the United Nations on partnerships between the UN and the private sector.
> 
> For fun I like to cook and do outdoorsy things like long-distance hikes, camping, climbing, biking (and outdoor cooking ). This summer I did a 9 day hike from Southern Germany over the Alps into Northern Italy and loved every minute of it. Looking to go to the US this Summer and do a similar hike through the Rockies. Any suggestions?
> 
> To join the more technical conversation going on in this thread, I also like to tinker with linux, though by no means very deeply. I used to run Slackware about 10 years ago while in High School and now got back into it (xubuntu) because my laptop is 7 years old and sick of Windows slowing everything down.



Utah has some world class hiking. Im not sure about 9 day hikes but we have some dang good hikes. Zions canyon and bryce canyon are world famous for hikes and rock climbing. ill post a pic of zions canyon. google hiking in utah.. Linux rocks dude. i love it. i so wish there was a cyber security professional here so i could talk with some. i have so many questions regarding security and how to do it all. 
Zion National Park - Zion Narrows (U.S. National Park Service)


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 20, 2007)

len_p said:


> So if you are talking linux here it is. I work as a software architect and consultant for web and unix related projects. I like to cook, manage my own website which I update with recipes and stories for fun and cycle as much as possible. BTW this week is the mobility week.



SWEET, computers are so cool. I so wish i could meet a cyber security professional in person or something. i have so many questions regarding my major. The internet is so limited on what it tells you to do. so are books. i bought this one book about war driving and it said on the cover it will teach you how to break a network so you can protect it. this is how it said to break it. use wireshark and sniff for MAC and KEY packets across the network. see it tells you what to use but does not explain what they mean or how to do it. lol.


----------



## flukx (Sep 20, 2007)

A friend of mine works as a security professional and he war drives to get new business. Basically drives by, harvests sensitive information, walks through the front door and says "look, it took me less than 10 minutes to steal your customer information. I will fix it for you". While not particularly legal, businesses dont tend to take him to court simply because that would expose them to negative publicity. You would be absolutely amazed at how easy it is for someone with 100 dollars worth of equipment and a little bit of knowledge to steal credit card numbers, for example. He compares what he does to basically listening to cashiers shout out personal identity information (credit card numbers, social security numbers, etc) across the neighborhood with a megaphone.


----------



## flukx (Sep 20, 2007)

Oh, and thanks for the hiking tip LT. I will definitely look into it.


----------



## college_cook (Sep 20, 2007)

Line cook by profession, and apparently student is something that qualifies as "work" too.  I do both of them full-time, though this fall is my last semester.  I'll be graduating with my BS in Business Informatics and a minor in Entrepreneurship.

So around December/January I'll start job hunting back home, in the Chicago area.  Gotta say, I won't be sad when I leave Bloomington.  There's some nice things about it I suppose, but at the end of the day, it's a college town, and it always will be.  Anyways, I'll probably end up in clinical informatics; I'm planning on getting EPIC certified and I'll probably go to work for University of Chicago Hospital.  They're still in the beginning stages of a rebuild of their entire Hospital's IT infrastructure and also their OS, everything really from the ground up.  It's supposed to be a 10 year project or so, so I figure it will keep me busy for awhile.

If I don't end up at UofC, I'll probably do consulting, blech!  I'll be getting married next August, and would rather not spend most of my week away from home on business, but consulting will definitely pay the bills, enough so that I could probably quit after 5 or 6 years and open a restaurant of my own in Chicago.  If that dream is ever realized, you'll all be invited, and you'll all be VIPs!


----------



## college_cook (Sep 20, 2007)

flukx said:


> A friend of mine works as a security professional and he war drives to get new business. Basically drives by, harvests sensitive information, walks through the front door and says "look, it took me less than 10 minutes to steal your customer information. I will fix it for you". While not particularly legal, businesses dont tend to take him to court simply because that would expose them to negative publicity. You would be absolutely amazed at how easy it is for someone with 100 dollars worth of equipment and a little bit of knowledge to steal credit card numbers, for example. He compares what he does to basically listening to cashiers shout out personal identity information (credit card numbers, social security numbers, etc) across the neighborhood with a megaphone.




I did this for a school project.  Part of my degree is to help a local business with IT problems, like help them fix a broken or outdated system, over the course of a year.  While this wasn't my project, a friend of mine did this, and for his project designed his own small side-business and did this to find new clients.  Some get really upset about it, but I think that's just because they had this illusion of being safe, and now the person standing in front of them has shattered it, and is offering to fix it all for cash.  Most folks were really surprised though, that 2 guys with a car and a laptop could obtain the sorts of information we did, and were very much interested in securing their wireless networks.


----------



## Renee Attili (Sep 20, 2007)

LT72884 said:


> Jumping was ok, tell you fall off and wake up somewhere else


I like to think of it as an *Adventure!* lol


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 20, 2007)

I am a manager of a self storage and uhaul.
To play, me and dh go out in the boat and fish.


----------



## phinz (Sep 20, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> You drive around in your Miata dressed like that?



Nah. Here's my driving armor.


----------



## Claire (Sep 21, 2007)

We were able to retire early.  For fun:  read, cook, eat, walk, do beadwork, a LOT of socializing, take road trips, a little community service.  It sounds like a quiet life, but if you were here during the next four months you wouldn't say so!


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 21, 2007)

Renee Attili said:


> I like to think of it as an *Adventure!* lol


LOL yeah you could say that. man i miss my horse something fierce. she died when i was young from some cancer stuff. my mom said it was the worst day of her life ever. she still cries and its been 10 years. Well guys i might not be able to reply for a while, i have a date tonight with a 2 year old. lol  its my neighbors daughter and they are out of town and the she wants me to watch a movie with her tonight. she has two other siblings so ill be watching it with them. Maybe will watch cars and have pop corn. so i wont be home atall tonight to reply....


----------



## buckytom (Sep 21, 2007)

lt, i'm a broadcast engineer for cbs.

i help install, maintain and upgrade all of the technical doohickeys that make a television network run. from the "puttin' on a show" part, to the beaming it into your televisions part.
most people in the engineering world specialize in one thing, but we're sort of general engineers. i touch on a lot of fields, from networking and i.t., to data storage, video streaming, remote routed controls, sat comm., rf, commercial/sports/news production, to graphics and dvfx, etc., etc..

the best way i can describe it is i'm like scotty on the enterprise. the ship has been built, but i have to keep working on it to keep 'er flying.

mostly, it's just diverting power from the deflector array and life support.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 21, 2007)

CBS eh, thats cool. My uncle is a engineer for radio. he builds stations and antennas for a large network..


----------



## buckytom (Sep 21, 2007)

yup, that kind of stuff.

but with pictures. 

edited to add: i don't do anything for fun anymore. just work.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 21, 2007)

mmmmmm pictures


----------



## Dina (Sep 21, 2007)

Katie, I want your job.  Four year elementary teacher here taking a 9 month break and loving every minute of it.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 21, 2007)

ahh, youth. i remember my elementary school


----------



## miniman (Sep 21, 2007)

I have four jobs:
A pre school teacher for chdn 3 - 5yrs old
Teach cooking to secondary school students aged 10 - 14 yrs (voluntary)
Adminster my wifes company (she is an IT contractor and would understand what K was talking about.
Go around pushing estate agents leaflets through letterboxes.

For fun I read, cook, garden and enjoy my family.

Ray


----------



## Buck (Sep 21, 2007)

I'm semi-retired.    My first career was writing/directing/producing films for a Navy research and development laboratory.  It was a neat job in which I got to travel all over the country, ride ships at sea,  and experience the power of a sixteen inch naval gun firing.

Now along with Katie E I run Evergreeen, a decorating/antiques/furniture restoration store.  The furniture part is my end of the business.  Antiques restoration is the biggest part of my work.  

Julie helps me in the shop.




I write a syndicated column entitled "Guy Stuff by Buck" in which I explore issues of vital interest such as which sock goes on which foot and what it's  like inside an anthill.  If you're interested shoot me a PM and I'll send you a column or two.

For recreation I spend my time showering Katie with lavish gifts, making sure her every desire is satisfied and cleaning out the litter box (we have eight indoor cats at home).


----------



## ironchef (Sep 22, 2007)

college_cook said:


> Line cook by profession, and apparently student is something that qualifies as "work" too. I do both of them full-time, though this fall is my last semester. I'll be graduating with my BS in Business Informatics and a minor in Entrepreneurship.
> 
> So around December/January I'll start job hunting back home, in the Chicago area. Gotta say, I won't be sad when I leave Bloomington. There's some nice things about it I suppose, but at the end of the day, it's a college town, and it always will be. Anyways, I'll probably end up in clinical informatics; I'm planning on getting EPIC certified and I'll probably go to work for University of Chicago Hospital. They're still in the beginning stages of a rebuild of their entire Hospital's IT infrastructure and also their OS, everything really from the ground up. It's supposed to be a 10 year project or so, so I figure it will keep me busy for awhile.
> 
> If I don't end up at UofC, I'll probably do consulting, blech! I'll be getting married next August, and would rather not spend most of my week away from home on business, but consulting will definitely pay the bills, enough so that I could probably quit after 5 or 6 years and open a restaurant of my own in Chicago. If that dream is ever realized, you'll all be invited, and you'll all be VIPs!


 
Why don't you just cook?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 22, 2007)

Buck said:


> My first career was writing/directing/producing films for a Navy research and development laboratory.


 
are you kidding me. you're the guy who came up with, "the navy: it's not just a job, it's $98.45 a week!"   



Buck said:


> The furniture part is my end of the business.


 
you fix a lot of chairs, apparently...bah dum dum. crash!


----------



## Buck (Sep 22, 2007)

buckytom said:


> are you kidding me. you're the guy who came up with, "the navy: it's not just a job, it's $98.45 a week!"
> 
> When did they raise the pay rate?
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm the chairman of the bored.


----------



## MaryE (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi There,

Funny that you should ask!

I've spent the past 20 years working as an actuary. An actuary is a number cruncher who consults on employee benefits, insurance, that kind of stuff. It's a taxing and demanding job, to be honest.

Well, two weeks ago, things got really bad and I walked. No one even said goodbye. 20 years in the same place and no goodbye.

Anyway, I'm spending time now catching up on lfe and all the things I haven't had time to do for the last 20 years because all I did was work. I'm taking walks in the morning, making dinner, reading, trying to not feel stupid for spending the last 20 years believing that a couple of people were my dear friends and being so very wrong. 

Recovering...

-Mary


----------



## PytnPlace (Sep 23, 2007)

I want Katie's job too!  Somehow I suspect that a lot of us are in the same boat.  

Anyhoo, I have my own cooking biz.  Love to plan meals and parties for other people.  I also love to garden, decorate my home, read my cookbooks, anything outdoorsy.  Hey, I'm just getting started hear . . .


----------



## Katie H (Sep 23, 2007)

PytnPlace said:


> I want Katie's job too!  Somehow I suspect that a lot of us are in the same boat.




Pytn, you can have my job on the days when I suffer from "writer's block."  On those days, I'd gladly trade places with you.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 24, 2007)

WHO likes Rachmaninoff!!!! besides me


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 24, 2007)

A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z

Is represented as:



1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10 11 12 13 14 15 16 17 18 19 20 21 22 23 24 25 26.



If:

H-A-R-D-W-O- R- K



8+1+18+4+23+15+18+11 = 98%



And:



K-N-O-W-L-E- D-G-E



11+14+15+23+ 12+5+4+7+5 = 96%





But:



A-T-T-I-T-U-D-E



1+20+20+9+20+21+4+5 = 100%





THEN, look how far the love of God will take you:



L-O-V-E-O-F-G-O-D



12+15+22+5+15+ 6+7+15+4 = 101%





Therefore, one can conclude with mathematical certainty that:



While Hard Work and Knowledge will get you close, and Attitude will get you there, It's the Love of God that will put you over the top!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2007)

LT72884 said:


> A B C D E F G H I J K L M N O P Q R S T U V W X Y Z
> 
> Is represented as:
> 
> ...


 


Guile and Deceit will get you to 119%...

your turn


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Sep 24, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> Guile and Deceit will get you to 119%...
> 
> your turn


 Good one, Andy!


----------



## keltin (Sep 24, 2007)

Andy M. said:


> Guile and Deceit will get you to 119%...
> 
> your turn


 
BS (the whole word) = 103%
Brown Nosing = 150%


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 24, 2007)

xylophone = 134 need we continue?


----------



## pdswife (Sep 24, 2007)

This site always gives me something to smile about.
THANK YOU !!!!


----------



## NAchef (Sep 24, 2007)

Discuss Cooking = 168%


Back on Topic - I am a mechanic.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 24, 2007)

LOL i see you guys have been staying busy with me lil alphabet thingy


----------



## Claire (Sep 25, 2007)

LT7, I lived in Utah for a few years and agree that it is beautiful in places.  I think the most wonderful produce I've ever tasted was there.  We had a friend who had an acre of land and grew the best.  He'd call my parents and (I have 3 sisters) we'd come out and strip the fields after he'd sold what he could.  Then we'd sit on his swing and eat plums from his tree.

I didn't mention it in my blurb, but I also write a column for our local weekly newspaper.


----------



## TATTRAT (Sep 25, 2007)

For work, I am a Chef.

For fun, I surf, ride motorcycles, and indulge in a "special beverage" every now and again. I also am into collecting old cars, but that can be both work and fun. 

And obviously, spend time on the web


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 25, 2007)

TATTRAT said:


> For work, I am a Chef.
> 
> For fun, I surf, ride motorcycles, and indulge in a "special beverage" every now and again. I also am into collecting old cars, but that can be both work and fun.
> 
> And obviously, spend time on the web



woot old cars. we have a 1941 chevy. 550 horses worth to. its all naturally aspirated also. i want to put a blower on it but thats to much money and to much power.


----------



## kategreece (Sep 26, 2007)

I enjoy sharing my passion with my friends, riding horse, traveling , reading .I also enjoy long walks on the beach to release myself any think of some things.


----------



## LT72884 (Sep 28, 2007)

i would like to travel more. hopefully when i get married my wife and i can travel a little bit before we have kids. Or even if we have kids go on family vacations and what not.


----------



## phinz (Oct 2, 2007)

LT72884 said:


> too much power.



No such thing.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 2, 2007)

phinz said:


> No such thing.


 LOL i know, its just hard to control already. many times have i fish tailed it on accident <shifty eyes>


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 2, 2007)

Monday to Friday I'm one of three executive chefs at one of NYC's biggest university campuses.

When I'm not doing that I'm with Lou going down the shore (in summer), bike riding, gardening, finding great jazz locally, drinking to excess, relaxing in the outdoor hot tub, and at often as possible wandering around the French Quarter.


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm a chef who's just opened a catering business. For fun ,I like to listen to good jazz,and rock of the seventies, go walking around the city(Athens, Greece,)knit, be on the Web,and play with my cats.


----------



## carolelaine (Oct 2, 2007)

This is an interesting thread.  I read so many of your posts but had no idea what you do for fun and work.  I am an accountant, but for fun I love to garden, hike, cook and take care of my animals.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 2, 2007)

cool cool. im glad i started this thread. its cool to hear what people do.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 15, 2007)

Bump......


----------



## phinz (Oct 15, 2007)

LT72884 said:


> LOL i know, its just hard to control already. many times have i fish tailed it on accident <shifty eyes>


 
It's more fun driving by looking through the vent window than it could ever be looking through the windshield.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 15, 2007)

phinz said:


> It's more fun driving by looking through the vent window than it could ever be looking through the windshield.


LOL very true. cept i dont know how well this car can drift. its 3100 pounds of steel. My cousin painted the car. if you want to see more of his work go to http://www.killerpaint.com/gallery.html. thats his and his apprentices website.


----------



## CiCi (Oct 15, 2007)

I work in my family's restaurant and for fun I like to watch Star Trek, read, and play with software like Celestia.


----------



## phinz (Oct 15, 2007)

LT72884 said:


> LOL very true. cept i dont know how well this car can drift. its 3100 pounds of steel. My cousin painted the car. if you want to see more of his work go to http://www.killerpaint.com/gallery.html. thats his and his apprentices website.


 
I've admired Mike's work for years. It's too bad that so many others are ripping off his style these days, though nobody does it as well as he can.


----------



## Robo410 (Oct 15, 2007)

high school teacher (humanities) and private chef.  I'm good for about 3 dinner events (or a Sunday brunch) a month during the school year, and 8 a month during vacation months.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 15, 2007)

phinz said:


> I've admired Mike's work for years. It's too bad that so many others are ripping off his style these days, though nobody does it as well as he can.


 yeah he is very good. when he came down to my cousins shop here in salt lake i had the opportunity to meet him. My cousin was his teacher. i meet him back in 1997 at the brush bash at my cousins shop. It was fun.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 15, 2007)

Robo410 said:


> high school teacher (humanities) and private chef.  I'm good for about 3 dinner events (or a Sunday brunch) a month during the school year, and 8 a month during vacation months.


What class do you teach for high school. OH DUH never mind saw in the post. thats cool that your a private chef. is it for company party's or people at home


----------



## muzzlet (Oct 15, 2007)

I used to be a legal secretary for two divorce lawyers. Now THAT was a fascinating job! But also incredibly stressful. Not only is it litigation, with all the deadlines of court and judges, but you also have that incredible emotional element. Especially when there are young children involved. There was a lot of negative energy in that place. I really enjoyed the people I worked with, and am still in close contact with them.

But now thanks to my wonderful and very understanding husband, I am a kept woman. Ok, more like semi-retired. I still keep my skills up, but pray I never have to go back full time.

I really enjoy reading, movies, playing Mah Jong (NMJL rules) with friends, cooking (of course) and music. I totally agree with Katie's post about being intensely curious about everything! I love learning new things just for the sake of learning. 

It's a great big beautiful world out there people! Learn as much as you can about it.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 17, 2007)

I started out as an elementary science teacher, K-6, and had all kinds of questions to answer "Mrs. W---do frogs get sunburned?" That was asked by a second grader.  Then I progressed to first grade which was one  big ego trip---you've seen those bumper stickers that say "if you can read this thank a teacher---well, my kids were thanking me" and giving me love notes, works of arts, and self-written books---their parents were complaining because I was the final authority on everything in their child's eyes.  Then I left the teaching field to have my own children.  What an eye-opener.  How STUPID was some of my advice to parents looking for answers when I was a childless teacher!!!!!!  But I've learned a lot since then and been a volunteer teacher ever since my children were in school and now that they are grown up I'm volunteering in a kindergarten-first grade class at an international school in Kazahstan.  I love it---kids are the same  the world over and as of today was kissed on  the top of my head by an American girl and had my hand shaken (his daily ritual) by a local Russian boy whose case I'm usually on since over two years ago. 

Anyway, I also enjoy reading, walking, tennis, and travelling.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 17, 2007)

expatgirl said:


> I started out as an elementary science teacher, K-6, and had all kinds of questions to answer "Mrs. W---do frogs get sunburned?" That was asked by a second grader.  Then I progressed to first grade which was one  big ego trip---you've seen those bumper stickers that say "if you can read this thank a teacher---well, my kids were thanking me" and giving me love notes, works of arts, and self-written books---their parents were complaining because I was the final authority on everything in their child's eyes.  Then I left the teaching field to have my own children.  What an eye-opener.  How STUPID was some of my advice to parents looking for answers when I was a childless teacher!!!!!!  But I've learned a lot since then and been a volunteer teacher ever since my children were in school and now that they are grown up I'm volunteering in a kindergarten-first grade class at an international school in Kazahstan.  I love it---kids are the same  the world over and as of today was kissed on  the top of my head by an American girl and had my hand shaken (his daily ritual) by a local Russian boy whose case I'm usually on since over two years ago.
> 
> Anyway, I also enjoy reading, walking, tennis, and travelling.



Wow, thats cool. I remember my first grade teacher. I just saw her last week at the store. She actually remembered me to. Is it cold in Kazakhstan.

Tennis looks to hard man. i do like to read  also.


----------



## GB (Oct 17, 2007)

People do not really understand what I do unless I can show them a physical example, but I work for a company that sells 3D printers.

Our machines actually print out 3D objects. The field is called Rapid Prototyping. It is used for R&D departments among other things. 

The technology is really fascinating. You can put a CAD file of just about anything into the computer and a 3D object will print out. Some of our largest customers are in the automotive business. Instead of carving out clay models of concept cars, they will now just print out a model of the car complete with parts that can move.

Here are some examples of things that we have printed.


----------



## Chefellas (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow GB.That sounds absolutely fascinating!


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 17, 2007)

i just googled Rapid Prototyping and the images it shows are actual cut out objects. so does the printer print them on paper.

EDIT

GB's pics were not up yet. lol Now i know what it does.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 17, 2007)

I'm a substitute teacher at the elemntary school my daughter goes to. As for play, I like to fish, ride 4-wheelers, spend time at our place at the lake, read, & cook.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 17, 2007)

I want a job with GB.


----------



## GB (Oct 17, 2007)

LT72884 said:


> i just googled Rapid Prototyping and the images it shows are actual cut out objects. so does the printer print them on paper.



Nope they are not printed out on paper. They are printed using resin. A UV light passed over the resin and cures it right away. You actually print out the part you want. When the printer is done you have the actual solid 3D piece ready to go. You could print out a tape dispenser, for example, and once the printer was done you could just pull out the tape dispenser and pop your tape into it and start using it without doing anything else.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2007)

...and that's called "printing"


----------



## GB (Oct 17, 2007)

Believe it or not our printers use ink jet technology. It actually is a printer. What happens it the print head moves across just like your home printer does. It strays out very small drops of resin. A UV light passed along with the print head and cures the resin. The platform that the resin is being sprayed onto then drops about 13 microns and the printer makes another pass. It keeps doing this until the model is build.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 17, 2007)

WOW!

I had no idea such a technology even existed!

These resin models are used as prototypes for three dimensional visualization/evaluation?


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 17, 2007)

I saw a special on that one day. I think they also use the same technology for 3-D models in the medical field. Say someone has a tumor, they perform a CAT scan (no pun intended), convert the scan into a CAD model and create an actual 3-D model from resin for doctors to examine.


----------



## GB (Oct 17, 2007)

it is actually pretty old technology. It has been around for about 20 years in various forms. My company is doing things differently than most of the others though so we are really on the cutting edge of the latest in rapid prototyping. 

Yes they are used for prototypes exactly how you described Andy. That is not all they are used for though. Sometimes they are used as actual real working pieces as well. An example would be hearing aids. We have hearing aid companies that actually print out the flesh colored piece that the electronics are inserted into.

Here are some of our hearing aids.


----------



## GB (Oct 17, 2007)

Jeekinz said:


> I saw a special on that one day. I think they also use the same technology for 3-D models in the medical field. Say someone has a tumor, they perform a CAT scan (no pun intended), convert the scan into a CAD model and create an actual 3-D model from resin for doctors to examine.


That is right.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 17, 2007)

Totally random but did any one have a crush on a teacher or think they were freakin way good lookin when they were in school. I did. the middle school 7th grade 23 year old blond science teacher.  I think she knew it to because i also worked there and i would spend about an hour just talking with her... LOL. man good times. to bad i was in 9th grade. oh well. LOL

EDIT

she was single to. that was my first question i asked her. Maybe i was just to fast for her. lol. I shoulda just slowed down a bit.


----------



## keltin (Oct 17, 2007)

GB said:


> People do not really understand what I do unless I can show them a physical example, but I work for a company that sells 3D printers.
> 
> Our machines actually print out 3D objects. The field is called Rapid Prototyping. It is used for R&D departments among other things.
> 
> ...


 
One of the metal fab shops we use for our prototype housings, faceplates, etc. has an SLA system that does this as well. It’s pretty dang cool and has saved us a lot of time and money on R&D.


----------



## GB (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes SLA is how the technology started. What my company does is the same thing, but using inkjet technology instead. That allows us to be able to print with a much higher degree of accuracy. SLA is great if accuracy is not of a major concern as it does a great job and is much less expensive than what my company offers.


----------



## keltin (Oct 17, 2007)

GB said:


> Yes SLA is how the technology started. What my company does is the same thing, but using inkjet technology instead. That allows us to be able to print with a much higher degree of accuracy. SLA is great if accuracy is not of a major concern as it does a great job and is much less expensive than what my company offers.


 
It does a pretty good job for the applications we use (much better than the SLS systems) which is mostly housings, casings, etc. It definitely beats tooling up an injection mold system to find out you need to make a few adjustments! Here’s a piece they recently did for us. Not too shabby. They were even able to put in the locking hardware and the door hinge. Pretty cool!


----------



## GB (Oct 17, 2007)

Cool stuff, for sure!


----------



## keltin (Oct 17, 2007)

GB said:


> Cool stuff, for sure!


 
Can your 3D systems do color? The system they use here can't so it all has to be hand painted and stenciled if we want that much detail.


----------



## GB (Oct 17, 2007)

Yes ours can do a variety of colors as well as different properties. We just released a new resin that has an unmatched 218% elongation at break.

Ours can also be sanded and painted and all that too if you want.


----------



## keltin (Oct 17, 2007)

GB said:


> Yes ours can do a variety of colors as well as different properties. We just released a new resin that has an unmatched 218% elongation at break.
> 
> Ours can also be sanded and painted and all that too if you want.


 
Now that is cool!!  I want one!


----------



## GB (Oct 17, 2007)

Me too  

My daughter is fascinated with "the machine". She loves coming to my office to see it work. It doesn't hurt that every time she is here she walks away with an arm load of toys that we printed out for her.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 18, 2007)

expatgirl said:


> I started out as an elementary science teacher, K-6, and had all kinds of questions to answer "Mrs. W---do frogs get sunburned?" That was asked by a second grader.  Then I progressed to first grade which was one  big ego trip---you've seen those bumper stickers that say "if you can read this thank a teacher---well, my kids were thanking me" and giving me love notes, works of arts, and self-written books---their parents were complaining because I was the final authority on everything in their child's eyes.  Then I left the teaching field to have my own children.  What an eye-opener.  How STUPID was some of my advice to parents looking for answers when I was a childless teacher!!!!!!  But I've learned a lot since then and been a volunteer teacher ever since my children were in school and now that they are grown up I'm volunteering in a kindergarten-first grade class at an international school in Kazahstan.  I love it---kids are the same  the world over and as of today was kissed on  the top of my head by an American girl and had my hand shaken (his daily ritual) by a local Russian boy whose case I'm usually on since over two years ago.
> 
> Anyway, I also enjoy reading, walking, tennis, and travelling.


 So funny, expat! I knew _everything_ about child rearing before I had kids, too!!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 18, 2007)

it's true, FMom, I didn't get smart until my son had his daughter, either. Hahaha--suddenly I was asked for all kinds of advice


----------



## Aurora (Oct 18, 2007)

GB said:


> Yes ours can do a variety of colors as well as different properties. We just released a new resin that has an unmatched 218% elongation at break.
> 
> Ours can also be sanded and painted and all that too if you want.



What kind of money does it take to purchase your technology?  What do the "printers" cost and how expensive is the media (resin)?


Are they custom made or do you have standard models?  How large an object can they print?

Sorry for all the questions but you have a fascinating job and technology.


----------



## GB (Oct 18, 2007)

Aurora said:


> What kind of money does it take to purchase your technology?  What do the "printers" cost and how expensive is the media (resin)?
> 
> 
> Are they custom made or do you have standard models?  How large an object can they print?
> ...


Well the printers are not custom made. We have a series of different models. some are designed for smaller shops and others for large operations. I can't really get into the pricing of the printers as my boss would have my head if I ever let something like that out, but i can say that they are not cheap. It is a large investment which required a down payment. 

The resin prices vary depending on the particular resin you want. we have a number of different kinds. It also depends on which printer you have because so take the small resin cartridges and others take the large. On the low end you are looking at about $500 or so for some resin and on the high end around $1,000.

I do not recall the exact dimensions, but I think the largest object we print is probably somewhere around 2 feet by 2 feet. Pieces can be glued or fastened together though, so if you design your part right then it can be as large as you want.


----------



## m00nwater (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm late to the game, but I'm a graphic designer for a large corporation in Canada.

For fun I play lacrosse and volleyball, canoe and camp.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

m00nwater said:


> I'm late to the game, but I'm a graphic designer for a large corporation in Canada.
> 
> For fun I play lacrosse and volleyball, canoe and camp.



WOOT im a photoshop lova to. but i bet you use more than just photoshop.


----------



## m00nwater (Oct 18, 2007)

I use Illustrator more often that Photoshop for work, but both are a big part of my everyday work. I don't think I could live without either at home. It's so fun to lean new stuff in the programs. Especially Photoshop because there are so many things you can do with that program. I don't think i will ever know how to do everything with it.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah PS is a fun but yet tough program. I took 2 semesters of PS in school. I know basics and some advanced things to do with PS. Never used Illustrator and i have no idea what it is. I have heard of it but never looked into it. Volleyball and canoing are fun.


----------



## Aurora (Oct 18, 2007)

GB said:


> Well the printers are not custom made. We have a series of different models. some are designed for smaller shops and others for large operations. I can't really get into the pricing of the printers as my boss would have my head if I ever let something like that out, but i can say that they are not cheap. It is a large investment which required a down payment.
> 
> The resin prices vary depending on the particular resin you want. we have a number of different kinds. It also depends on which printer you have because so take the small resin cartridges and others take the large. On the low end you are looking at about $500 or so for some resin and on the high end around $1,000.
> 
> I do not recall the exact dimensions, but I think the largest object we print is probably somewhere around 2 feet by 2 feet. Pieces can be glued or fastened together though, so if you design your part right then it can be as large as you want.



I did a bit of Googling (is that a word?) and found this Engadget article.

I am so excited that this technology is becoming more affordable and within a few years may reach my price level.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## GB (Oct 18, 2007)

Yeah there is a lot of exciting work being done in this industry. Just you wait


----------



## phinz (Oct 18, 2007)

LT72884 said:


> Never used Illustrator and i have no idea what it is.



It's a vector graphics program, much like Corel Draw, that allows for the design of images that can be scaled larger or smaller without a reduction in quality or resolution, and without an increase in file size. I use it a lot in my side biz making vinyl graphics. Do yourself a favor and check it out. Once you've learned how to use it, you'll wonder how you did without. I know I do.


----------



## LT72884 (Oct 18, 2007)

phinz said:


> It's a vector graphics program, much like Corel Draw, that allows for the design of images that can be scaled larger or smaller without a reduction in quality or resolution, and without an increase in file size. I use it a lot in my side biz making vinyl graphics. Do yourself a favor and check it out. Once you've learned how to use it, you'll wonder how you did without. I know I do.



dang that sounds cool. my only flaw i have is that i cant draw worth a dang. i can edit photos pretty good and what not but when it comes to drawing on a pc its tough. i can draw on paper but not on a pc. Vector graphics are the ones you draw yourself right. ill go google it and see what i can find out.


----------



## phinz (Nov 18, 2007)

Got myself another costume yesterday... I can't get enough costumes. I'm also building a Tusken Raider and have the parts for an Revenge of the Sith clonetrooper on order.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 19, 2007)

Wow..... that's pretty wild Phinz!


----------



## sitara (Nov 19, 2007)

hey guys..
i am a full time student in multimedia and infocomm.got into it by accident and am stuck with it for the next 2 yrs of my life. i will value my knowledge there, but am not sure if i will want to go on with it for the rest of my, my mind just inst up to too much programmings and computer graphics.sighs.....

sitara


----------



## DawnT (Nov 20, 2007)

Wow, what an eclectic array of professionals we have here!!  I am a retired teacher's aide in special education, 9-12 grade.  Talk about horomones!!  After 13 years of teenagers it is a real blessing to be able to take care of my three grandchildren ages:Tommy 3.5, Benjamin 19mos., and Jasmine 19mos.  No they are not twins, my daughters had them 27 hours apart, same hosp., adjoining rooms!!  During my free time I read, bake, hunt(white tail deer), go to watch my husband and son race motocross, R.V., garden, go for walks in our woods, feed the birds,...


----------



## lulu (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm a kept woman....kept in another country right now!  In the past I've worked as a performer,a writer,  in property where I had a business retoring ancient buildings to the point they were mortgagable as homes, and as an equine scientist.  when my DH irst converted to law I did lots of legal clerking in criminal law to get to speak legalese with him.   My interests are a fair reflection of my careers and education really: besides homemaking, cooking and gardening I love art, literature and a variety of music, I have one horse at home with whom I'm making forrays into the world of classical dressage (a couple others out on loan), my animals are my children: dogs, cats, the horse and my chickens!, I love architecture and home design and politics.


----------



## LEFSElover (Nov 20, 2007)

for work let's just say I go around the world tasting different cuisines.
for play, it's the man of my life, our children and the grands too of course.  we travel and sight see as much as we can or just be together and laugh a lot.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm boring, I stary home with my kids. 

For fun, I stay home some more. I do alot of knitting, cooking, crafting, hugging, book reading, coloring, gardening, fight breaking upping. 

I work weekend mornings baking bagels, just to cook in a QUIET place.

I used to have a real job, but I got tired of asking my boss if it was alright if I took care of my own kids once in awhile.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 20, 2007)

I always knew this place was crawling with a bunch of Brainiacs AKA Geeks


----------



## SierraCook (Nov 28, 2007)

I work as a forester for the United States Forest Service.  In the winter it means lots of government paperwork.  In the summer, I work in the great outdoors protecting our natural resources like soil, water, wildlife, etc.  One of my other duties is to help with putting out forest fires by helping with getting contractors and firefighters paid.  I also dispatch equipment and crews to fires from our main dispatch centers.  The best thing is that at a moments notice I could have to fly anywhere in the country.  I keep a bag permanently packed in the summer time.  

On my days off I like to cook, read, garden, go to NASCAR races, watch baseball, hike, geocaching, and spend time with my family.


----------

